# Bitten by a ghost! Mixture 79...



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Let me just start out by saying that I have never gotten tongue bite, not once. It SUCKS ass!!! :sad:
I received the Mixture 79 and was a bit timid in smoking it. haha
It smelled strong of Black licorice in the pouch and I got just a tad of that while smoking it. A tad.
It had this aweful taste like some sort of chemical that enveloped my sinuses. I retrohale very frequently while smoking and I wish I didn't.
The son of a gun bit me good too. I had no defense against it. At all.
This tobacco is no good and I will be relieved once it is on its way to the next contestant! 
Do people really buy this stuff....on purpose? :rofl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So what you're saying is that you would like a few pounds of this?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> So what you're saying is that you would like a few pounds of this?


This is the equivalent of a Ron Mexico.... but worse!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Weird that you have never gotten bite, but this did bite you. I don't remember getting bite from it. It's just the all-around ass flavor that really got me.

I haven't touched my Yello-bole Pug since I smoked M79 in it. I haven't even cleaned it. I think I might try it tonight and see how ghosted it is. It can't be worse than the Lakeland Ghost in my 1792 pipe.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's horrid and I think that was a fairly fresh pouch, so probably extra bitey. (BTW tongue bite may suck, but Biotene can help that.)

Who's wants to step up next and try the mystical M79?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

one more sucker..er I mean piper down. Honestly have you ever had worse? I like how it effects each person differently.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

This is so crazy, people are signing up for the pipe equivalent of getting sucker punched. I don't understand the masochism present!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It is the worst I have had indeed. I would not care to smoke any more of this. lol
It was like a Lakeland tobacco gone awefully awry. Like if you tucked Ennerdale in a goats butt for about a week, then smoked it! haha
On that note....... who's next?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

astripp said:


> This is so crazy, people are signing up for the pipe equivalent of getting sucker punched. I don't understand the masochism present!


Thing is, you really don't believe that it's as bad as people are saying it is. It can't possibly be that bad, can it? Oh, yes it is!

So you have to touch the stove for yourself.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha, good analogy!

Yeah, you really have no idea how bad it is. If you think it can't possibly be that bad, think again.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried this blend a few years ago mainly because I was told Hugh Hefner smoked it. The casing reminded me of cheap cologne for some reason. I remember getting quite a bit of tongue bite from it and having to stop smoking for 2 days or so. Needless to say I never bought anymore.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

astripp said:


> This is so crazy, people are signing up for the pipe equivalent of getting sucker punched. I don't understand the masochism present!


I've heard that it's a gateway drug to sniffing glue.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

1 Firedawg
2 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/286973-mixture.html - Owaindav
3 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/287336-mixture.html - Natedogg
4 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/287688-dreaded-mixture-79-a.html - shannensmall
5 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/289598-dreaded-mixture-79-a.html - Blue_2
6 Zfog


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bumping this for the next contestant. If no one has the balls, then I will pick the next victim..... er contestant!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

..and if you're picked, you HAVE to smoke it! Being picked is the equivalent of walking the plank. You don't have a choice but to take a dip in the drink!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> ..and if you're picked, you HAVE to smoke it! Being picked is the equivalent of walking the plank. You don't have a choice but to take a dip in the drink!


And if you don't, the moderators have a used Playboy helicopter painted black, donated by Hugh Hefner. They come in the night dressed in ninja gear and take all your other tobacco at the point of a group 5 Dunhill poker.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Thinking about M79... I remembered an old joke about: _the rice must be a good food, more than a billion of Chinese people can't be wrong_... Seriously, this blend has been around more than 100 years... it couldn't be that bad... Actually, I smoked these mixture some years ago. Didn't appreciate it, there was too much liquorice flavor for me.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

so who has it now? Did we pick another victim I mean contestant? :violin:


----------

